# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Moore water tower coming down

## Plutonic Panda

Same crap. Too expensive to repair. Cheap cheap cheap. This pisses me off. I like these water towers. Let's just tear down all historic structures because they cost too much.

News | The Moore Daily

----------


## Roger S

Feel free to pony up the money. Mine's all tied up in paying for a bridge I will never use.

Would much rather see them use that money to improve our in use infrastructure than slap a coat of paint on a water tower that's been out of service since I was in High School.... and it's been a long time since I was in High School.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

That kind of logic doesn't suprise me.

----------


## Roger S

Yeah... I can see how functionality over sentimentality can be confusing to some.....Especially when they aren't the ones footing the bill for it.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

For me, It's called failure to see value in certain  things. I have my opinions you have yours I guess.

----------


## Roger S

Working > Not Working

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I understand.

----------


## mblues

Additionally, its already looking shabby, imagine how it will look in another 5 to 10 years. I can't see investing in something that won't be used in the future.

----------


## rezman

It bothers me more  to loose more historic structures downtown than it does this water tower.  

 On a related note, there used to be two water towers right next to each other at the old water plant on Penn just south of 10th street. A sort of "father-son" set with one being tall and the other much shorter. These two towers were part of the city skyline for much longer than the Moore tower. Not too long ago the shortest one was taken down, with little mention.

----------


## Mel

Yeah, the short ones always get dissed.

----------


## BBatesokc

Its a no-brainer and fortunately those with the brains made the right call.

Option A: Leave the non-functioning tower in place and spend $100,000 - $170,000 to paint it. Plus the ongoing costs to maintain and secure the unusable water tower.

Option B: Tear it down for a fraction of the painting cost alone. Then lease the space to recoup the demolition costs and have a real possibility of actually generating some revenue from the land.

Of course, there is Option C for all the sentimental types (or simply those who don't even live in the area and therefore are not spending any of their own tax dollars on the project) - if it is really such a valuable landmark then some group should step forward to 'adopt' the water tower and take on the expense to maintain it.


"B" or even "C" make sense. "A" is just goofy unless the city has some huge surplus of funds laying around.

----------


## bille

So we have a total of four water towers in Moore, why is this one singled out?  Are the others being used?  I've noticed there was no mention of them and God forbid they bring up tearing down Toby Keith's water tower!

As a long time resident I like seeing the towers whether they serve no purpose or not but at the same time it makes little sense pouring money into something that serves only as aesthetics.  That said I'd think the Moore Beautiful committee would have been on board with raising private funds to keep the tower as long as possible.  I wonder if the same amount of objection will happen in the future for the other three towers?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> it makes little sense pouring money into something that serves only as aesthetics


that right there is why OKC looks the way it does. 

It isn't my tax dollars so I really don't have any proper say, but regardless of the money it takes to keep it, they could put into maintence like they do or should for road and city landscaping.

Although, maybe it is time to move into the 21st century.

----------


## AAC2005

Is this the same tower that stopped working after it was struck by a bolt of lightning? Oh...wait...

----------


## hoya

> Is this the same tower that stopped working after it was struck by a bolt of lightning? Oh...wait...


If you jump off of it they say you hit 88 mph on the way down.

----------


## Mel

> If you jump off of it they say you hit 88 mph on the way down.


I'll take your word on that if ya don't mind.

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> For me, It's called failure to see value in certain  things. I have my opinions you have yours I guess.


Not surprising when people have opinions about something, but aren't willing to do what needs to be done to fix what they're talking about. Somebody else should foot the bill for what I want!

----------


## rezman

> If you jump off of it they say you hit 88 mph on the way down.


But only after achieving 1.21 jigawatts of electricity.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Not surprising when people have opinions about something, but aren't willing to do what needs to be done to fix what they're talking about. Somebody else should foot the bill for what I want!


do you realize how many different city finished projects that could apply to?

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Historic?

It's.

A.

Water.

Tower.

That's not historic. That's a water tower.

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> do you realize how many different city finished projects that could apply to?


And that is relevant to your whining how?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> And that is relevant to your whining how?


Wow. If you are unable to figure out the relevance of my comment to yours, I don't know what else to say.

If giving an opinion is whining, than what a world we live in. Either way, it's coming down. So cool for you. I sure am glad I don't live in a place like Moore.

----------


## Roger S

> I sure am glad I don't live in a place like Moore.


I think you would like it actually. They just raised the speed limit 10 MPH on Broadway a few months ago.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Wow. If you are unable to figure out the relevance of my comment to yours, I don't know what else to say.
> 
> If giving an opinion is whining, than what a world we live in. Either way, it's coming down. So cool for you. I sure am glad I don't live in a place like Moore.


Yeah, because Edmond is soon progressive.

----------


## s00nr1

Peachoid

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I think you would like it actually. They just raised the speed limit 10 MPH on Broadway a few months ago.


Thats what I'm talking about!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Yeah, because Edmond is soon progressive.


thats what I've been saying. I almost moved to Austin, but why move from such a cool progressive city like Edmond to Austin?

----------


## BBatesokc

> thats what I've been saying. I almost moved to Austin, but why move from such a cool progressive city like Edmond to Austin?


I was being sarcastic. I don't consider Edmond very progressive and you certainly can't compare it to Austin.

----------


## Urbanized

Pretty sure PluPan was being sarcastic too. He's an odd duc...err...panda.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Pretty sure PluPan was being sarcastic too. He's an odd duc...err...panda.


I considered the possibility, but, like you said......... so, I couldn't be for certain  :Smile:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I was being sarcastic. Edmond is nice, but perhaps one of the furthest thing from progressive.

----------


## sharpshooter

Personally, I've never looked at a Moore water tower and felt any nostalgia. But that's me. I can see where someone else may feel differently. At some point in the past, City Of Moore leaders chose to associate itself with water towers as they placed it on their official seal along side a smiley face. If ever an official City seal needed a refresh, it ours in Moore. Again, that's my opinion.

----------


## Romulack

Water towers are romantic.
crueltower.jpg

----------

